# Aunt Sammy's Radio Recipes 1931



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

o	Aunt Sammy?s radio recipes | emporiagazette.com

"Aunt Sammy's Radio Recipes was a 15-minute radio show broadcast five days a week and devoted to up-to-date information for the nation's homemakers. As you may recall, at this time radio stations had a crew of actors to read texts live on the air, rather than receiving a nationwide broadcast from a single source. So Aunt Sammy in Atlanta would not sound anything like Aunt Sammy in Minneapolis!
According to Ronald Kline ("Consumers in the Country: Technological and Social Change in Rural America") Aunt Sammy was a character created by the USDA Bureau of Home Economics and the Radio Service to be the "wife" of Uncle Sam. By 1932 the radio show was on 194 stations, but Aunt Sammy faded out during the Great Depression. After 1934 the radio show was renamed "Homemaker Chat" and ran until 1946."

I'll post some of my favorite recipes from the show below.

*Oven temperatures from the 1930's
Very hot 450 to 500 degrees F
Hot 400 to 450 degrees F 
Moderately hot 375 to 400 degrees F
Moderate 325 to 375 degrees F 
Very moderate 300 to 325 degrees F
Slow 250 to 300 degrees F 
Very slow 225 to 250 degrees F


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*BAKED BLACKBERRY PUDDING*

1 quart blackberries 
1/4 cup butter 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 egg 
1 1/2 cups sifted soft-wheat flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
Wash the berries, drain, and spread 2 cups of them out in a single layer to dry off. Heat the remainder of the berries for a few minutes, and press out the juice. There should be one-half cup of juice; if not, add the water to make this quantity. Cream the fat, add the sugar, and the well-beaten egg. Sift the dry ingredients together, reserving 2 tablespoons of flour to coat the berries, and add alternately with the fruit juice to the fat, sugar, and egg mixture. Fold in the floured fruit and bake in a well-greased tube pan in a very moderate oven (300 to 325 degrees) for 1 hour or longer. Serve hot or cold.

*BAKED CUCUMBERS*

4 large cucumbers
2 tablespoons chopped onion
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
4 tablespoons butter -- or other fat 
1 cup bread crumbs
1 cup tomato pulp 
1 teaspoon salt 
pepper
Wash and pare the cucumbers and cut them in half lengthwise. Scoop out as much of the seed portion as possible without breaking the fleshy part, parboil the cucumber shells in lightly salted water for 10 minutes, and drain. Meanwhile cook the onion and parsley in the fat, add the other ingredients and the cucumber pulp, and cook this mixture for 5 minutes. Fill the cucumber shells with the hot stuffing, place in a shallow baking dish, add a little water to keep them from sticking, and bake in a moderate oven for 15 minutes, or until the stuffing has browned on top. Serve in the baking dish.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*CAKE BATTER FOR UPSIDE-DOWN CAKES*

1/2 cup butter or other fat 
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 1/2 cups sifted soft-wheat flour
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup milk
Cream the fat. Add the sugar, well-beaten egg, and vanilla. Sift the dry ingredients together and add alternately with the milk to the first mixture. Pour this over the fruit. The batter is rather thick and may need to be smoothed on top with a knife. Bake in a very moderate oven (300 to 325 degrees) for 45 minutes. Loosen the sides of the cake, turn it out carefully, upside down. If the fruit sticks to the pan, lift it out and place it on the cake.

*QUICK BLUEBERRY PUDDING*

1 quart blueberries
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups soft bread crumbs
2 tablespoons melted butter
1 tablespoon lemon juice -- if desired
Pick over the berries, wash, drain, mix with the sugar, water, and salt, and boil for 5 minutes. Combine the bread crumbs and butter, add to the hot fruit, stir until well mixed, and let stand on the back of the stove for about 30 minutes, but do not let the pudding cook. Add the lemon juice and serve the pudding while still warm with plain or whipped cream.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*STUFFED ONIONS*

5 large mild onions 
3 tablespoons butter or other fat 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
2 tablespoons chopped parsley 
2 cups bread crumbs 
1 teaspoon salt pepper 
Skin the onions, cut in half crosswise, simmer in salted water until almost tender, and drain. Remove the centers without disturbing the outer layers and chop fine. Melt 2 tablespoons of the fat in a skillet, add the chopped onion, celery, parsley, and cook for a few minutes. Push the vegetables to one side, melt the remaining fat and add to it the bread crumbs, salt, and pepper, then combine with the vegetables. Fill the onion shells with the stuffing, cover, and bake in a moderate oven for about 30 minutes, or until the onions are tender. Remove the cover from the baking dish during the last of the cooking so the onions will brown on top.

*VEGETABLE LOAF*

3 tablespoons melted butter or other fat 
2 cups soft bread crumbs
1 cup chopped cooked celery
1 cup diced cooked carrots 
1 cup cooked or canned peas or string beans 
1/2 cup chopped nuts 
4 tablespoons liquid from cooked vegetables
2 eggs, beaten 
1 teaspoon salt & pepper 
Mix the fat with the bread crumbs, and reserve about one-fourth cup for the outside of the loaf. Mix together all the ingredients, form into a loaf on a sheet of greased paper, cover the surface with the crumbs, place on a rack in an uncovered pan, and bake in a moderate oven for 30 minutes. The loaf should then be hot through and the crumbs golden brown. Serve with tomato sauce.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I like to add pioneer recipe books and other simple cooking collections to my survival library. 

I snapped one up on ebay tonight. There are many listed, it must have been widely distributed during the last Depression.

Never heard if it before. Appreciate your sharing this find.


----------

